# PolyShield= Awesome!



## TicTac (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm always looking for ways to get dank buds on a shoestring budget and I found an awesome deal at Lowe's. It's called polyshield insulation. It's basically 1/2 inch super-bendy foam covered in shiny reflective sheeting (a la mylar). It ways mere ounces, you can cut it into whatever shape you need and build that custom closet enclosure really cheaply. a 4'x8' sheet was $9. You will be able to see mine in action in the journal section soon. Hope this info is helpful.

TicTac


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 23, 2011)

tictac, i just picked up some of the 1inch sheets, it really helps to reduce sounds and helps keep your temps steady. Really good stuff.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 23, 2011)

I was just thinking about getting some of that stuff.  Do they sell it in half sheets?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you have any actual reflectability data on this material?  Unfortunately, just because something looks like it reflects well does not always mean that it does.....


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

I just wanted to use it for insulation on my cold closet floor and then use for a movable wall too that will help keep the heat from my light right close to  the plants.  Im not using it for light reflection but I also wonder how well it actually does work for that.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2011)

If the floor is in your veg room, I've been told reflective material on the floor causes stretch...not sure how big a problem, just thinking aloud.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

My plants are still small and are in a tray that is the same size as my heating mat so its prob two feet by one foot.  So the piece of insulation would only be the same size as the tray.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

There would be no reflection to be seen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2011)

This stuff works great to build walls for a grow.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice Weedhopper!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont use it for the reflective side and actually its a little cheaper with out the shiney film.  If ya want some really good stuff, look in to foundation insulation. They make  2-3 inch thick sheets that are 4' x 9'. You can literally feel the foam warm up just from handling it.  But they are $40-50 a sheet.  The thick stuff will also sound proof just about anything.


----------



## TicTac (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a set-up similar to Weedhopper's, so I don't need to post mine, except I could show the reflective side. I don't have stats on the reflectivity, but I bet it is in here somewhere. I saw a forum all about the reflecive properties of various substances, so I will check it out. It's so cool how many people are here and ready to discuss the very first thing I posted about. I'm stoked!

TicTac


----------



## burner (Mar 24, 2011)

I used the Polyshield for my PC case and it worked great, the case  stayed a steady temp with lights on, same with lights off and it seemed  to be pretty reflective. I had good results..Never thought of building  walls from it, good idea


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 25, 2011)

Yo Burner what do you use for a light in that thing and what do you get for yields?  I have a huge pc and was thinking about doing a mini grow with just one plant.


----------



## burner (Mar 25, 2011)

I used (4) 23watt 6500k 1800 lumen CFL's from Lowes ($10 for 4 pack) and (4) 23watt 2700k 1600 lumen CFL's from Lowes ($12 for 6 pack) ...brand was Bright Effects.

With LST I yielded an oz. It was a random bag seed from some good smoke..


----------



## jungle (Mar 29, 2011)

I was thinking you could paint the styrofoam with water based latex  white paint and you would have your reflextion.....some paints melt the styrofoam so you wouldn't want to use those. That is if you find out the reflective side isn't as helpfull.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2011)

Flat White Paint will do fine and it wont melt anything. .


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 31, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about getting some of that stuff.  Do they sell it in half sheets?



At $9 a sheet could you not cut it in half before taking it home if transport is an issue?


----------



## jungle (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking a little to and yeah if you were sticking it in a car or something you might take a utility knife with you and cut it in half...but then you need to seal up the the line where the two pieces are put togehter.......might want to but up the two smooth edges for a tighter fit.....when you put it back together......
it could be best.....to have a friend with a pick up help haul it.....it might be less work and hassel to start out with a whole sheet that can be cut out trimmed to fit......personaly if i had a car and I wanted to use this poly for the walls of my grow room, I'd cut it into and bring it on home if thats all I had to bring it home with...one caution which you may already thought about if you splice the poly and put it back together it' needs to be sealed up so no light can penetrate through where the spliced peices are rebutted up together.  If it's going to be an inclosed flowering room you want light leaks through the cracks of your walls...over all better to have it in one piece...less hassel......


----------



## TicTac (Apr 1, 2011)

It's funny, I thought I would have to snap the insulation to fit it into my car so I had my measurements and everything so I could break it off at approx the correct size. Well, I bent it over to snap it and it just bent, without breaking. I folded it again to get it to fit, then when I got home it unfolded into the full 4'x8' size. Yeah, it had 2 creases it in, but it wasn't broken at all. I was surprised by how durable and bendy it is. I was using 1/2" btw, so I'm sure it's bendier than the thicker stuff.
 TicTac


----------



## jungle (Apr 1, 2011)

Tic Tac....I'm going to try bending mine as well I need two sheets.....made a 5 x 5 frame last night and need two sheets to cover two sides...the other two sides are the walls and they are already painted white.....thanks for the heads up try bending first.....i was measuring my trunk and inside of car and it's going to need to bend quite a bit...lol


----------



## burner (Apr 2, 2011)

if you have a big enough back seat, lay it across your seats on the floor...thats what I did


----------

